# senokot



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

does anyone know if they can take more than 12 hours to work? i took two last night and its been 13 hours and nothing yet, not even a slight inclination to do anything, and ive been really active this morning doins absolutely loadssss of house work - can it take that little bit longer?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi SophieI sometimes find that with Senokot when you take them one night they don't really work that much the next day and I've ended up taking them on a second night - for me at one time it seemed to take two nights for them to work me - my mum sometimes experinced the same thing. I took one of the extra strength tablets on Monday night and went once on Tuesday morning - as I hadn't had any for well over two weeks I expected going a bit more and having a really good BM. However today I've actually been three times - so not sure whether it's the senokot just starting to work or whether it's a combination of having loads of carrots last night and a spoonful of Activia yoghurt!So I would say - yes - senokot can sometimes take a while to work. In the past I've seen me take them 3 nights before I've had a decent result.I've noticed lately though if I take one on a night and have a cereal for breakfast with a fair bit of fibre they've worked so much better. I also noticed that if I had toast or just bread for breakfast they didn't work so well so maybe again it's the cereal for breakfast that helps it work too.Hope this helps you. This is my experience with senokot.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi janet, thank you thats really helpful. i will take some more tonight. ive been a little bit so atleast there is movement. thing is, on friday im travelling for probably 4 hours tops, in the car so im hoping my bowels just wont go crazy on me on friday. because the last thing i want is to get D because i would definately have to take anti D's while travellling which wouldnt be a great thing when ive been C this week


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Senna is very unpredictable for me. Sometimes it can work in as little as 8-10 hours. Other times, it has taken over 24 hours. Sometimes it does not work at all. It also almost always gives me cramps. I have found that Dulcolax works a lot better - usually within 10 hours if I take 3 or 4 tablets. Dulcolax also causes less cramping for me. I guess everyone reacts to laxative medications a little bit differently, though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Personally I would find another laxative.If you do take it don't take it regularly."Senokot is a stimulant laxative. It works by *irritating* bowel tissues, resulting in bowel movements.""Do not use for longer than 1 week without checking with your doctor. *Using Senokot for a long time may result in loss of normal bowel function. *http://www.drugs.com/cdi/senokot.html


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh thank - i never even thought about dulcolax as i very rarely use laxatives, its just i have this time because it was causing me alot of discomfort.thanks eric, i knew it could do that, its just i didnt know how long you could use it before it had that effect. i only plan on using it once more, tonight. i very rarely take them, i think th elast time was 2 years ago or more. i occassionally take flaxseed oil tablets though if i need to. its just i went to tescos and they dont do them there, and i didnt really even know about other brands. because yes they can give me cramps too, but for me atleast they worked (usually) so i dint mind the cramos so much. i cant afford to by some others so i will have to stick with these for now thank you


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

SophieEat some high fibre cereal for breakfast and I reckon if you take some tonight you'll go the next morning.Let us know how you get on.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh and also I've had some Activia yoghurt and that definitely seems to have helped.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks, will do, actually i think the bagels i keep eating in the morning are causing this anyway







so some cereal to start the day would probably be a wise idea. dont have any activia in though so will have to skip that one unfortunately.


----------



## lovesnuno (Nov 20, 2006)

I take it too and find it does take a while to work sometimes. I like it because I don't get cramping with it. I have tried Activa and doesn't help me at all. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of laxitive is the best without upsetting your digestive system? I see some people are saying that Senekot isn't good to use all the time.


----------

